# Need a dove field, money is tight



## harryrichdawg (Jul 23, 2014)

North Ga area.  Opening day.  Not gonna fight the public non-quota crowds or the disrespectful idiots at the King Farm.  Haven't had a decent opening day shoot in years.  Looks like I might end up sitting home this year unless someone can help.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## gregg (Jul 23, 2014)

How much are you willing/able to spend?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 23, 2014)

Plenty of very good quota hunts to enter for.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jul 24, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> Plenty of very good quota hunts to enter for.



No kids and no priority points.  Wouldn't have a chance.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jul 24, 2014)

gregg said:


> How much are you willing/able to spend?



I'd like to stay in the $50-75 range, but opening day fields have become big business and most I've found are $100-150.  I've been paying $90 for the past 3 seasons.  I haven't been contacted this year about that field, and I'm not sure I would go if I was.  Great people at that field, but very few birds.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 24, 2014)

harryrichdawg said:


> No kids and no priority points.  Wouldn't have a chance.



I have been on very good quota hunts every year for the past few years. I had zero points on all of them.


----------



## wacknstack (Jul 24, 2014)

The people that consistently have birds fork
Out a lot of time and money into their fields. A spot on a dove field has been $75-$100 for 15 years. Seed and fuel
Has gone up in the last 15 years! It's like construction, you can have it cheap, fast, or good but not all three.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jul 24, 2014)

wacknstack said:


> The people that consistently have birds fork
> Out a lot of time and money into their fields. A spot on a dove field has been $75-$100 for 15 years. Seed and fuel
> Has gone up in the last 15 years! It's like construction, you can have it cheap, fast, or good but not all three.



I had it FREE and GOOD for quite a few years before one field got too popular and another farmer lost his farm to the bank.  I got spoiled.


----------



## waterdogs (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm looking as well.  Not gonna  spend 150 to kill 12 birds or what ever the limit is.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2014)

Call me a goof but I wasn't aware of quota dove hunts...hhhmmmm


----------



## Curly (Jul 31, 2014)

x's 2 more.  One of the most expensive hobbies I have


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 31, 2014)

We use to plant a 15 acre field up until 10 years ago and it was in the thousands at that time not counting the hours worked. Proso/corn mixed. As they have said before, you get what you pay for. I'd gladly pay $100-150 for a good shoot like we had so many years. I was spoiled enough to think all shoots were that good.


----------



## BirdmanZ (Jul 31, 2014)

Everything is expensive.  Shells have tripled in the last ten years.  Diesel has nearly doubled.  Fertilizer is up 400 percent or so.  Seed has gone up by 25%.  Lime has tripled.  Tractors and implements have gone up as well.  The only thing that has gone down is generic Roundup.  It's crazy what it costs to plant a field.   $100 -$150 is a deal when you really look take a hard look at the numbers..  Just forget adding in the time!


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jul 31, 2014)

I didn't ask for explanations about why $100-150 is the current price point for an opening day dove shoot.  I asked if anyone knew of a cheaper field in my area.  I work too hard for my money to drop that much money with no guarantee of birds.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 1, 2014)

You aint gotta have a field to kill doves....

I shot many just walking through pine plantations and around watering holes....


----------



## BIG HUNT (Aug 3, 2014)

swampstalker24 said:


> You aint gotta have a field to kill doves....
> 
> I shot many just walking through pine plantations and around watering holes....



yep but sitting on a dove field the first of september just dont compare.its all about the fellowship experience to me.


----------



## across the river (Aug 3, 2014)

harryrichdawg said:


> I didn't ask for explanations about why $100-150 is the current price point for an opening day dove shoot.  I asked if anyone knew of a cheaper field in my area.  I work too hard for my money to drop that much money with no guarantee of birds.



So you work too hard to spend $100 -150 to shoot birds, but you want someone who spent $1000s to plant a field to invite you to hunt for free or for nearly free.  Thanks for explaining it.  Good luck finding a field.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 4, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=810748


----------



## Confederate Tom (Aug 29, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> I have been on very good quota hunts every year for the past few years. I had zero points on all of them.



May I ask where u go to?


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 29, 2014)

across the river said:


> So you work too hard to spend $100 -150 to shoot birds, but you want someone who spent $1000s to plant a field to invite you to hunt for free or for nearly free.  Thanks for explaining it.  Good luck finding a field.





I have hunted fields for free for years.  I will not pay to shoot doves.  (my preference)  
Not all dove fields are planted just for dove hunting.  Sometimes people actually make a living out of the field.  And then they let people hunt it free or for nearly free.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 30, 2014)

This thread is useless.


----------



## across the river (Aug 30, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> I have hunted fields for free for years.  I will not pay to shoot doves.  (my preference)
> Not all dove fields are planted just for dove hunting.  Sometimes people actually make a living out of the field.  And then they let people hunt it free or for nearly free.



I have also hunted plenty fields for free.   I've hunt clear cuts that had birds in it that weren't planted with anything.   What I haven't done is gone on the internet and asked people to let people hunt their place for free. Maybe I was just raised differently.   If you had actually read the post I was responding to, the original poster said he had paid $90 a year the past three years, but wasn't going to pay $100 or more this year because dove fields were a business.  My point was if it is a planted dove field, someone has some time and money in it.  Even if it is a farm that harvested the corn or millet they still have some money in it.   Even the "free" hunts I've been on, I've offered to pay and/or brought food, drinks, or something to the party.  I never want to fill like I owe someone for anything.  Since you have so many free places to hunt, why don't you take hime with you?


----------

